# What do you think?



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

This is my latest charcoal and gold leaf(yeah I know...gold leaf again...but what's life without a bit of gold? ) Lesson to learn:since the leaf glue is wet I should never apply it on paper thick and with a brush but rather veeeery lightly with my finger.If thick paper gets a bubu lol:laugh::laugh:

"Hummingbird"- charcoal+gold leaf+gel pen on charcoal paper(11"x17") 2015


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

What a great accent! I love it.. well done!


----------



## Erilia (Jul 23, 2015)

This is amazing and beautiful work as usual :vs_closedeyes:


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Stunning!!!!!! Wow!!!!!


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

What an unusual piece. I love her expression. nice work!


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Excellent drawing but these people will blow smoke up your skirt all day rather than tell you the truth. The gold leaf ruins this drawing and most charcoal drawings.


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

just said:


> Excellent drawing but these people will blow smoke up your skirt all day rather than tell you the truth. The gold leaf ruins this drawing and most charcoal drawings.


Thx for your honest opinion but I do not share the same view.I think gold leaf gives more expression and complexity to the entire piece.And I am not the only artist that combines charcoal and gold leaf...look up Rebecca Yanovskaya or Yoann Lossel just to name a few.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

just said:


> Excellent drawing but *these people will blow smoke up your skirt all day rather than tell you the truth*. The gold leaf ruins this drawing and most charcoal drawings.


Just.. I have tried to be patient with you.. but your rudeness is getting out of control.. I personally will ban you if you can't be kind with your responses.. I'm not saying good critique isn't viable.. but there's no need to be rude to others.. 

*Consider this the ONLY warning I will give*


----------



## just (Mar 3, 2015)

Bushcraftonfire said:


> Just.. I have tried to be patient with you.. but your rudeness is getting out of control.. I personally will ban you if you can't be kind with your responses.. I'm not saying good critique isn't viable.. but there's no need to be rude to others..
> 
> *Consider this the ONLY warning I will give*


Don't do me any favors I'm speaking the truth about this site and I did it without malice. If you find what I said offensive that is on you. Threats of banning just adds to the childishness of the site. So be a man.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Problem is Just.. you don't just speak "truth". You hurt people and the entire demeanor of the site with negativity and hurtful posts. There are plenty of novices here that need encouragement. There's a nice way to critique.. without being negative and harmful. That's all I'm asking. And I wasn't threatening.. I believe it's right to let someone know that their behavior is not what's expected before I just ban them.


----------



## FanKi (Apr 23, 2015)

Ignoring what Just is saying... I Like it :3 It has lot of detail  By the way, I agree with Just in this one, I do not like the gold leaf mixed with charcoal, but that doesn't mean it's wrong and it sucks, it's a really beautiful piece.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

I kind of like the gold leaf...it's unique. I'm not sure I would like it in every charcoal piece done, but I do like it in this particular one. :vs_smile:


----------



## Asancta (Jul 28, 2015)

Oh well...that's why there are so many forms of art...each for every one of us.Many people have told me charcoal and gold leaf are a No/No and many told me it's very classy ...I personally believe it's unique.I can accept the fact that I might've worked more on the shadows and lights and give more substance on that bird body and wings...buuut the gold leaf I think is good...lol


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Asancta said:


> Oh well...that's why there are so many forms of art...each for every one of us.Many people have told me charcoal and gold leaf are a No/No and many told me it's very classy ...I personally believe it's unique.........buuut the gold leaf I think is good...lol


What you like about your piece is what counts! It is _your_ piece!


----------

